# Can ant hurt my bunny?



## LisaRabbit (Aug 27, 2014)

Can ants hurt my little dwarf? She is 4 months old and sometimes I came she to the grandpas home an her is a big green area. I don't take eyes off of her but my fear is ants are so small.
Someone know anything about it? 
Thanks



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Rabbit Forum


----------



## Azerane (Aug 27, 2014)

It's sort of impossible to know without knowing what kinda of ants you have there. Big bull ants or even small fire ants could certainly pose a risk. Standard small black house ant types shouldn't be an issue, one or two might be irritating but easily removed. Possibly the only risk would be if she stood on/around a nest for a long time she might end up covered in them and receive a couple of small bites. But I don't think she would hang around long enough to get covered in them. After all, bunnies in the wild have to deal with ants too.


----------



## LisaRabbit (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey, Azerane. Thanks for your answer. I understand, yeah she never scape from my eyes. 
Thank you so much. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Rabbit Forum


----------

